# Wanted standard exhaust and airbox for 1996 GT-R 33 Vspec



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Does anyone happen to have the following for a 1996 GT-R 33 Vspec please?

Full standard exhaust

Standard Air filter box


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

TREG said:


> Does anyone happen to have the following for a 1996 GT-R 33 Vspec please?
> 
> Full standard exhaust
> 
> Standard Air filter box


I got a standard R34 GTR EXHAUST if it’s any good.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Jay1 said:


> I got a standard R34 GTR EXHAUST if it’s any good.



Thanks for the offer but it's the 33 one I'm after


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Still looking


----------

